# 531 fork blades



## Hilldodger (4 Mar 2010)

A retired local frame builder has just donated boxes and boxes of unused 531 fork blades. He says he has loads of crowns and lugs to bring in also


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2010)

Are you flogging any?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2010)

No, he just likes to taunt us, the swine.


----------



## Hilldodger (4 Mar 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No, he just likes to taunt us, the swine.



We will happily sell stuff to every one but 3BmcG

Seriously, I'll wait until we see what we've got and then post a list - there's far too much for us to keep everything.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> We will happily sell stuff to every one but 3BmcG




<PM's admin to change username>


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Mar 2010)

I'm struggling to think of what could be made entirely from 531 fork blades, but I daresay WobblyJohn of this parish will be along shortly...


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2010)

lots of forks?


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Mar 2010)

Yes, but that's a bit dull. I was hoping for a sort of mobile mini-Eiffel Tower.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2010)

A forking great one?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2010)

Hi Mr Hilldodger...
I would be interested eternaly grateful to be able to source/purchase a pair for 27" wheels that would fit a 23" 1949 Holdsworth so I could get her back on the road where she belongs...


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Mar 2010)

No problem. 

PM me more details of what you want and I'll have a look in the stores*


*By stores I really mean the large room upstairs crammed full of 'stuff'


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Mar 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Mr Hilldodger...
> I would be interested eternaly grateful to be able to source/purchase a pair for 27" wheels that would fit a 23" 1949 Holdsworth so I could get her back on the road where she belongs...



my '51 claud butler swaps 27" and 700c wheels with only the slightest movement of the brake blocks required.

if you can't find an original, maybe try a steel fork that's built for 700c. a continental 27' is the same as 700c anyway.


----------

